# Shipping a car to Jakarta



## Lori Skiba (Jan 27, 2014)

I have looked into the cost of shipping a car to Jakarta which is around $2100. I do know I need an agent in Jakarta to receive the car. Does anyone know of a company that will handle this?


----------

